# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Lighting advice for garage

## autojack

I've just had a new garage built and need to get some lighting in it. I'll be using the space to work on vehicles, so I want to have enough general light to help with that, although I also have movable work lights for when I need something more direct. 
 The space is 6 x 7 meters, and one half of it has a 2 meter ceiling over it (mezzanine storage above). The other half is open up to the pitched roof, so lights would be mounted somewhat higher up at that end. It seems like 1200mm LED battens are probably what I want, like these: https://www.bunnings.com.au/arlec-12...light_p0197406 And I'm thinking four of them might be enough for the space. The only thing one person mentioned is that some of these battens are really bright, almost too much, so that might be a concern unless I put them on a dimmer if possible.  
Any suggestions would be welcome, thanks!

----------


## ForeverYoung

I am just getting a 7m x 7m shed and was about to look at my old shed (same size) and the electrics for that. 
I had _2x 36watt diffused fluorescent batten lights_ on the ceiling (skillion roof) and then another 2 on chains hanging over the 2 workbenches.
I was happy with that.

----------


## havabeer

> I've just had a new garage built and need to get some lighting in it. I'll be using the space to work on vehicles, so I want to have enough general light to help with that, although I also have movable work lights for when I need something more direct. 
>  The space is 6 x 7 meters, and one half of it has a 2 meter ceiling over it (mezzanine storage above). The other half is open up to the pitched roof, so lights would be mounted somewhat higher up at that end. It seems like 1200mm LED battens are probably what I want, like these: https://www.bunnings.com.au/arlec-12...light_p0197406 And I'm thinking four of them might be enough for the space. The only thing one person mentioned is that some of these battens are really bright, almost too much, so that might be a concern unless I put them on a dimmer if possible.  
> Any suggestions would be welcome, thanks!

  I've just put 4 similar ones in my double garage (its a 6x7x2.8m) but i used the brilliant ones from bunnings that where a few dollars less per light as they're not really weather proof. 
I also have an 18000 lumen UFO light that i've hung above my table saw and work bench. 
My suggestion would be, put sockets in for your lights (most come with a plug and tail now days) and i would STRONGLY consider having 2 spares, one on the under side of your mez and another in the open bit so you can actually have 6 lights total. that way if you find out the 4 aren't enough its very easy to add more. I don't think you'll be wanting a dimmer. 
if you're working on cars unless you take the bonnet off most overhead lights aren't going to be that useful to you anyway.

----------


## Bart1080

Yep, these LED type of lights are nice and bright.  I'd go 4 with 2 switches to turn 1/2 on/off. 
I'd stick with the Brilliant range as the offer a 3 years warranty over Arlecs 2 year.  Have never had a good experience with Arclec LED lights and wont ever buy them as a result.  ...usually fail after warranty.

----------

